# Phenix 7'1" K2, nothing fancy



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Just finished this one. Almost embarrassed to show the weight after seeing CaptDoc's. I'm still pleased at 2.75oz, I was able to do better than the first one that was 3oz. Split fuji with split turned EVA. Fuji titanium sics and simple black thread trimmed in gunmetal metallic. Already see some room to shave some more weight on the next one. I'm thinking of just using zip ties instead of a reel seat, no grips and thin layer of epoxy paste for the guides with no thread. These K2's have got to be the meanest looking blanks I've seen, they really don't need much to stand out. The Steez isn't leaving with the rod, I'm not giving that up.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Job, like that blank finish.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks awesome! Doesn't take much to make those blanks stand out.

The Zip Ties will add 0.0002 ounces, way too heavy!


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the split reel seat. Good looking rod.


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks great! Your right, the K2s don't need to much bling and extras to make them look eligant! Nicely done!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Very nice Jay!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice and clean.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Very clean Jay! Awesome work!


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Good lookin' rod Jay and I really like that blank. Nice job!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought one of those blamks at the TCRBS and David is spinning it for me....can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Rod*

Good looking rod there. I do like the simple touches with no bling!.

Instead of zip ties, use electrician's tape. It gives it that 'custom' look!:tongue:

I am also a fan of single wrapped single footed guides with 'A' thread. It definitely helps with a weight problem,. :idea: C2


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet stick!


----------

